
How the FBI investigates the hacktivities of Anonymous - ajdecon
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/08/exclusive-how-the-fbi-investigates-the-activities-of-anonymous.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
======
rick888
"The hackers found and immediately posted e-mail addresses, passwords, and
physical addresses of 205 O'Reilly site members paying $5 a month to hear
Bill's wisdom"

It's funny how a group that claims to be so good..is nothing but evil. This is
why I can no longer support them.

